# Belkin Wifi Router - DHCP Client List



## JamboDave (May 3, 2010)

For some reason my Belkin Wifi Router does not list all connections on the DHCP Client List tab.

The machine that is missing is a laptop running Winows 7. I know it gets it IP from the router, it is working on the home network and the laptop is listed in other applications such as "Advanced IP Scanner".

So why is it not in the DHCP Client List ?

Thanks,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Disable any Security/Firewall Sofware that you have installed such as Norton Security, McAffe or Zone Alarm.

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 

Pleas post update.


----------

